# Astroturf on a balcony



## manchesterborn (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi.

I am considering installing AstroTurf / synthetic grass on my balcony and was wondering if anyone on here had done the same thing. I'm going to get a decent quality one as I don't just want it feeling like a doormat! 

The question is, how do you keep it clean? I live out near silicon oasis and so find myself brushing the balcony a couple of times a week. With a tiled finish, it's pretty easy to brush and mop the balcony, but how do you get all of the dust up with a synthetic grass finish - use the Hoover?...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Although I'm not in Dubai, they used astro turf at my childrens school in Spain and when it got warm, its smelt very strongly of plastic/rubber and yes, it was dusty, dirty, hot to walk on and lay on and rather unpleasant.

Jo xxx


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Your balcony or a rentals balcony ?

If the latter you might kiss goodbye to your deposit


----------



## SirReg (Sep 8, 2014)

manchesterborn said:


> Hi.
> 
> I am considering installing AstroTurf / synthetic grass on my balcony and was wondering if anyone on here had done the same thing. I'm going to get a decent quality one as I don't just want it feeling like a doormat!
> 
> The question is, how do you keep it clean? I live out near silicon oasis and so find myself brushing the balcony a couple of times a week. With a tiled finish, it's pretty easy to brush and mop the balcony, but how do you get all of the dust up with a synthetic grass finish - use the Hoover?...


Why?


----------



## nabv (Jul 26, 2015)

i think its a great idea!

if you are renting it shouldn't be an issue so long as its not permanently attached to the floor and easily removed (kind of like a carpet) and provided you run it by your landlord first. I'm also doing some research on artificial grass to see if it is worth it, so far from what i have seen the best people seem be "Green People"but i am sure they come at a cost, mind you i think for something like this it would be better to get something of quality rather than to regret your decision later. unfortunately i don't have the answer to your questions on how to clean it but i am sure that you could ask the professionals.

nabv.


----------

